# HELP! Freaky worms and black things in my tank and my mouth!



## rebekahann (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok....so here's my little story...My brother gave me his fresh water fish tank complete with one Oscar and two plecos....I was siphoning the tank and noticed that there are tons of little tiny worm like things swimming in the tank...some are reddish, some are clear....they are about 1/4 inch long (maybe smaller) and very thin...they look like string....and as I looked closer I noticed lots of little tiny black dots (about the sixe of a pin head or smaller) moving around in the water...they are alive! I have no idea what these things are...or how to get rid of them....I am really grossed out because I got some water in my mouth when I started the siphon and I am afraid that I too, have parasites.....I really don't want parasites....seriously....someone help me before I freak out...what do I do about them? What are they? Am I gonna get them? Are my fish going to die?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't think you will get parasites. I have sucked water out of a goldfish tank, and a reef tank by accident. Its been 3 years since I sucked water out of a goldfish tank while siphoning. and 6 months since the reef. Could you post a picture.


----------



## amphibi-man (Mar 28, 2007)

*WOWEE*

Oscars may be too big to eat them. Don't worry you won't get sick at all. Other smaller fish would eat them until gone in no time. But your Oscars may munch on smaller fish...


----------



## rebekahann (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys...I will try putting some small fish in the tank and hope the Oscar doesn't eat them...I've never fed him feeders before so I don't know what he will do...I don't have a digital camera right now so I can't take pictures and even if I did these things are too small to take a picture of....does anyone have any idea what they are?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like it could possibly be bloodworm if they're red. I'm assuming you don't have any plants in the tank - have you fed the fish live bloodworm at any point?


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

the natural chemicals/ acids in your saliva and in you stomach would kill worms that would grow in your fish tank. if you have cats or dogs the worms the carry you can carry to. there is another posting on this forum about worms in the tank, there is a pic look at that and see if thats what they look like. also have you ever seen misquito larvea??? they start off really small and get to a good size befor comin out of the water... tis the season for that.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

ok so that post i was talkin about is on page two and is call i found a worm in my tank... or something like it also i found a couple of pics that might help...

















the first it i tubilfex.. might have spelled that wrong, these seems to be larger than most and the second is a rotifer... they are microscopic but if they have time to grow you may be able to see them


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

nvmyluv420 said:


> ok so that post i was talkin about is on page two and is call i found a worm in my tank... or something like it also i found a couple of pics that might help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How big is the gravel in those pictures?


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

theres only gravel in the first and the pic. is magnified so the gravel looks bigger.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

OK. I see that now.


----------



## rebekahann (Apr 24, 2007)

they don't look like either one of those pics...they are smaller i think...and they swim around all the time...my brother has fed them freeze dried blood worms in the past, and he had live plants in the tank but I tossed them out as soon as I saw the worms and creepy black things....I put some copper safe in the tank and I think it may be helping with the worms but the little black things are still there...


----------

